# water lilies



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

I went camping this past week at LBL(land between the lakes) in western KY. I went fishing in an area called Honker bay and part of the bay was dammed off from the main bay on Lake Barkley. This bay had a lot of lily pads in it with hundreds of blooms. After fishing a while I had to see these blooms up close and WOW what a bloom. I had not noticed many honey bees while camping mostly bumble bees,but when I looked into the bloom there was 2 honey bees and 2 bumble bees in 1 bloom. The blooms was being worked good. Good chance these bees are wild. Anyone know much about water lily blooms?


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

Estell Tabor said:


> Anyone know much about water lily blooms?


I would think honey bees'd love waterlily blooms, but .... since I've had my bees this year, I've not seen even 1 on my waterlily blooms in my backyard pond -- and the hives are only about 8 feet from the hives! Don't get it. Maybe the girls're afraid of the water or have had spider run-ins at the flowers, or .... maybe there's a pollen/nectar issue .....


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Ml, I'd have to ask if that backyard pond was natural or artificial. And seeing one of my girls nearly hung in a spiderweb on a rose bush today I might lean in that direction. Estell, I love LBL!


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

After thinking about it the honey bees i spotted working the lily blooms might have come from the nature station,its not that far away and they have an observation hive there. That was a nice place to visit they plant a lot of native plants. One plant i noticed the honey bees working was the American Beauty Berry.


----------

